# Hello from a male knitter



## tuscanymoon

I'm new to KP. A friend told me about this site and I'm anxious to meet everyone.


----------



## patchz

welcome tuscanymoon to the family.

as your friend told you you will become hooked to the site and will be on it every day for the length of you computers liffe, plus some

welcome from Australia


----------



## Katsch

Welcome to KP from NY. It is a fun site but warning addictive. Nice to meet you.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear

Hi and welcome from another Aussie. Good to see another male knitter on this site.


----------



## no1girl

very good to find yet another man who enjoys knitting. 
welcome from me in Melbourne!

cakes


----------



## Neeterbug

Welcome from sunny Arizona.


----------



## kareo

Welcome from Minnesota!


----------



## cathie02664

Welcome from cape cod...you are gonna love it here


----------



## kiwiannie

Hi and a big friendly welcome from Australia. :lol: :lol:


----------



## raelkcol

Hi tuscanymoon and welcome to the forum.


----------



## HappyKnitting

Hello and welcome from NE Ohio


----------



## Hilary4

Welcome from the bottom of the world.


----------



## Grandma Jan

Welcome from Livonia, Michigan!


----------



## Knit Diva

Welecome from Ontario Canada!


----------



## teannia

Welcome. You will love this forum!


----------



## missdeb42

Welcome from SoCal!


----------



## Chezl

Hi and welcome from Adelaide, Australia.


----------



## crazyone

Hi welcome from Tasmania you will enjoy this forum
cheers
crazyone


----------



## bonster

Welcome, neighbor!


----------



## errjan46

G'day, and welcome from another Aussie. You will love this site.


----------



## rujam

Welcome tuscanymoon from Wynyard, Tasmania. You'll find the forum very useful.


----------



## DonnieK

Welcome, come on in, set a spell, and put your feet up. We are all lovely people and we all bid you welcome. I am donniek from Northwest of Fort Worth in the great and beautiful state of Texas. Love to welcome everyone new to the forum. You will love KP and all that you can learn is right here. Got a problem? We listen. Got a broken needle? We can tell you how to replace it! Got a stitch you can't work out, someone here will work it out for you!

Sit by our fire, and feel all of the warmth and goodness that abounds from the fellow KP'ers.

Be sure to show us some of you projects! We all love pictures.


----------



## marilyngf

a warm welcome from Ontario,Canada


----------



## nb47

i am glad there are male knitters around


----------



## edinburgh

hello from penicuik scotland welcome aboard


----------



## Ann DeGray

Welcome from Omaha, NE. You're gonna love this site. We have many other very talented male knitters. Once, we tried to find out just how many there were but I think some are shy.


----------



## KnittingSquare

Welcome from Australia..you should enjoy it here everyone is so friendly and helpful


----------



## Susabella

Hello and welcome from Florida.


----------



## London Girl

Welcome from London!!
I dropped by this site about a year ago and haven't been off it since!!!
Have met up with some other UK KPers and I can honestly say it's changed my life!!!


----------



## Pontygirl

Hello and welcome from South Wales in the UK


----------



## grmpookie

Welcome to KP from Central Indiana. Nice to see there are men who love to knit.


----------



## journey7

Hello and welcome from Upstate New York.


----------



## forfran2

Hello and welcome from South Florida.


----------



## riggy

Welcome from Oxfordshire UK glad to have you with us - it's totally addictive - so much so that hubby can't get on the computer these days ha ha :thumbup:


----------



## Leonora

Welcome from across the pond in the Northeast of England the UK. It's great to have another guy in our fold. Leonora.


----------



## fincherlrf

Welcome from Florida


----------



## katlvr.74

Welcome from Georgia, male knitter
:thumbup: katlvr.74


----------



## ulrika

Hi and welcome from Ontario Canada. Cant wait to see what you like to knit.


----------



## jayniet

Hi tuscanymoon, and welcome to the site. I'm sure we'd all like to hear a bit more about you - how did you get started with knitting, what kinds of projects you do, and anything else you would like to share. 

Warm greetings from Australia's Gold Coast in sunny Queensland.


----------



## Mariaemarsh

Welcome from the land down under !!


----------



## China Doll

Cann't leave the UK out in all this - Very Hearty Welcome from Cambridge, England !


----------



## GranMaPainter

Hi and welcome, from far away land, enjoy knitting.


----------



## DarleneF

Welcome from North Dakota


----------



## scrubsewer

Welcome;
Here you will find a wealth of info. plus friendships to last a life time. AND Help when you need it. Anyway ENJOY.
scrubsewer


----------



## Cyndyn

Hello tuscanymoon, welcome to the site from the rain soaked state of CT.I'm sure you'll enjoy your time spent here!!


----------



## Sherry1

Welcome from Wisconsin! I am a frequent visitor to Indianapolis.

You will love this site


----------



## Justme

Welcome you will love being part of this group.


----------



## SEA

Welcome from Maine. I am amazed how much I have learned here. Enjoy.

SEA


----------



## scottishlass

Hello from NC


----------



## ladystarshine

welcome hope to see some postings soon


----------



## Ellicks

Welcome to the site, you will love it, from Bristol, England.


----------



## Bobbie K

Welcome to KP from Wisconsin!


----------



## Bonidale

Welcome from Ontario, Canada!


----------



## KimberlyKay

Welcome from SD, you're going to love this site! It's so much fun to read everything and it gets you excited to get going on a project.


----------



## bpj

WElcome to you from Geogia. Know you will love this 
friendly site and learn something new, each day you 
join us.
Its a fun place to visit when you have time to sign
in and enjoy all that is posted.


----------



## BellaNina

Hi and welcome from Germany !
You will enjoy this site ! Always encouraging.


----------



## TNmaid

Hi and welcome from Tennessee! There are a few male knitters on this forum. They will be reaching out to you. You, no doubt, will learn and teach on this forum. It's amazing.


----------



## Beachkc

welcome from Florida. careful, this site takes knitting time away from you. You will love it.


----------



## MacRae

Welcome from South Carolina!


----------



## itextiles

Welcome to KP. I am happy to see more men joining the group. I will look forward to your post in pictures of your knitting. I think you will enjoy the site. There are so many great ideas and tips for knitting.


----------



## determined_to-knit

Hello and welcome from Arizona!


----------



## JJJ711SMITH

Welcome from Mississippi


----------



## domesticgod

Hi, and a big welcome from another male knitter in Wisconsin


----------



## mjanette

Glad you are here. It's a great site with loads of info and helpful people.


----------



## Lo'L

Welcome from NE Ohio! you're gonna enjoy it here!


----------



## kniturassoff

Hi Tuscanymoon, Can't wait to see what you're knitting


----------



## madamj54

G'day from WA,


----------



## Knitlady999

You will find creative sharing, and helpful folks here. In addition to tips on everything.
Can't wait to see photos of your creations.
Welcome from New York
Knitlady999


----------



## crafty jeanie

Welcome from CA. Great to see another male knitter. Keep trying to get my husband to knit and he wants nothing to do with it. Says he'll just enjoy the things I knit for him.


----------



## jacqui_c

Welcome Indiana, This forum is a great place assistance, for sharing yopur projects, and adding your 2cents as well.peace, jacqui


----------



## unie

Welcome from Tennessee. Good to have you with us.


----------



## Betulove

Welcome from Betty in North Carolina.


----------



## needles13

Welcome to the group. I am also from Indiana. Where are you located? I have known several men that I have worked with in the past that had taken up knitting & crocheting to relax. I think you will really enjoy the group as we all do. I love the way everyone shares pattern and advise.


----------



## a stitch or two

Welcome from Ontario,Canada. It is a very addictive site but oh so worthwhile


----------



## nhauf001

Welcome from North Texas!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

Welcome to KP from Hazel in far northern Florida!

I was a grad student and law school student in Bloomington, IN. Absolutely love the place. Are you anywhere near Bloomington?

My mother-in-law lives in Ft. Wayne, and we're going to go visit her later this week.

Hazel


----------



## Downtonature

I wish my husband or son-in-law were willing to learn to knit. Many prisoners have learned this craft and have helped them on the path to a better life. Glad you have joined the team.


----------



## Jawbone

welcome from eastern Ontario!


----------



## Chalkymac

Welcome from North Wales in the UK


----------



## Gale from Oregon

Hello and Welcome from Grants Pass, Oregon !! You will have a wonderful time here... reading & learning and just visiting !!


----------



## Vique

Hi there from Pennsylvania USA. I am so happy that you are joining us. Vique


----------



## amyjosh09

Hi and welcome from Arizona!


----------



## Patty Sutter

Welcome from northern Michigan.
You'll love this site.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60

Welcome sir! Glad ur here


----------



## Rosette

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## crazygyrlknits

Welcome , now I can get more male opinions on what to make for the 7 men in my life. 
Blessings from Washington State


----------



## grandma clark

welcome from another new member. I wish there is a way to get more male friends doing this fun craft.


----------



## Linda6594

Welcome from Ohio You will love it here


----------



## Cheryllum

Welcome to this wonder family of people who use yarn. The support and creativity is wonderful. I am from Vancouver, BC, Canada.


----------



## Kranish

Welcome from NE Ohio


----------



## kiwi11

Welcome from a NZer- Love this site and yes----it is very addictive=helpful-resourceful----etc

I have passed on the info to many, and made so many new friends along the way. I am sure you will enjoy as well


----------



## threekidsmom

Hi! Welcome from PA!


----------



## krankymax

Welcome from Iowa. Are you new to knitting as well? I'm new to knitting, but decided to start out on loom knitting socks first before i venture out on needles. What stuff do you like to knit?


----------



## Csknitty

Welcome, from Ohio, USA.


----------



## DarleneD

Hi and welcome from Ontario, Canada. I have been trying for years to get my husband to learn how to knit but so far no go. His father used to knit mitts all the time for our kids but my hubby doesn't want to learn. (yet)


----------



## dad's funnyface

Hello and welcome from Cape Cod, MA. This site is truly inspirational. Hope you have lots of time to browse and knit.


----------



## sanaylor

Hi from another Hoosier (well really from Michigan). I am just south west of Indy. How about you?


----------



## ladybuys

Hello from So. California and welcome to our group.


----------



## raza42

Hi there tuscanymoon and welcome to the forum from another male of the species here in Australia's central desert. I have a completely insatiable passion for knitting and hand spinning.
It gives me so much needed peace in my mind while trying to support my family overseas and endeavouring to bring here to be with me.
I have six decades of the hobby behind me and hopefully more to come.
You are definitely in the right place to find answers to questions you may have for just about any of your craft concerns and certainly many recipients for any offers you may have for others.
Regards and God bless, Ray


----------



## sassiladyann

Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## pjcoldren

Welcome from a Michigander . . .


----------



## beanie8

Hello, welcome from Central Illinois. You will love this site. Happy knitting.


----------



## Dorothy Nosewicz

Welcome from Syracuse, NY , nice to meet you


----------



## country nan

welcome tuscanymoon

this is a great site with lots of ideas

like you my grandad use to knit as a captain on the sailing boats form Denmark to NZ

enjoy

regards country nan


----------



## samazon

Welcome from Washington, you'll love it here :-D


----------



## stephaniec

Welcome from the english midlands.


----------



## TheRainbowCat

Welcome to you from sunny Florida!!


----------



## riggy

Welcome from Oxfordshire UK great to have you aboard


----------



## kwikwit

Hello yourself. How long have you been knitting. I have been at it about 8 yrs. I crocheted for 20 but prefer knitting. Have you heard from ravelry.com. Go join. An excellent site for patterns. I also have a lot bookmarked. Let me know. I love making new friends.

Take care, have a good day.
Rachel


----------



## run4fittness

Welcome from the west coast! And yes, it really rains a lot here!


----------



## qramadolly

Welcome from illinois


----------



## auntycarol

Hi and welcome from Cornwall UK, you'll find there's a lot of men here that are now addicted to knitting so be careful!


----------



## tuscanymoon

Ladies and gentlemen, thank you for the warm welcome.

I've learned that I have to schedule a time for the Forum or it will take much more time than I intented.

So many interesting discussions, patterns, photos, etc.

I think I've found a new "home".


----------



## radar

Welcome from Victoria, British Columbia, Canada. You will love this site.


----------



## Gloria Hall

Hello and Welcome from Nebraska--You will have fun here!!!


----------



## AnitaN

Hi,
Welcome to Knitting Paradise and good for you knitting as not many male guys I know can knit!
This is a brilliant website and hope you get lots of help as I have!
Anita.


----------



## kknit

Welcome from Nebraska!


----------



## cityclicker

Hi, Welcome from Sheffield, England.


----------



## raza42

Welcome friend, being another Aussie knitter and spinner here in the center of Australia you are indeed among many likeminded friends and very good company.
Personally, I have an insatiable passion for knitting/spinning yearning for the time when retirement will come so that I can 'start work' doing the things I want to do rather than the things I must do and currently at age 71 I still don't know when that might be. I live in hope.


----------

